# Longer trailer for Beverly hills chi 2 soo cute!!



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Can't wait till feb. 1st


Check out this video on YouTube:

YouTube - Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2: Extra Long Sneak Peek


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Lori! Omg their babies are sooo cute! Can't wait to see this!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Awwwww, that is so cute...

I've got to get it in gear...Haven't seen the first one yet!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

this is a great film evan my boyfriend liked it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh I am so Buying that!!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh add me to the list of "I can't wait". Those babies are so cute.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

That was adorable! I am in love with the little chocolate and white long coat girl in the trailer, she's such a doll!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Lori, Thank you for sharing. I can't wait for it to come out. Zoey loved the first one.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG those puppies are so cute! I also can't wait for Feb. 1st


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

lol those puppies are some kind of adorable!!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Loved the first one!! This one looks even better!! Cannot wait to go see it!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhh, I can't wait! The pups are SO adorable!!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

ohh they are so cute! hahah so funny that the poodle is suppose to be a female, when she is most defiantly a he  hahaha


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVED the first one...so definitely getting this one. My kids are going to be so excited to see this one :hello1:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am dying to see it


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

My fiance and I watched the 1st one..too cute! We'll be watching this one too! That is too darn adorable!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the second one!  Will watch the trailer, I bet it's too cute!


----------

